# Temporary to Permanent visa question



## Lelo (Jan 20, 2017)

This is my first post. I am about to start my application to transfer from temporary to permanent residency, but I read today that it can be submitted 60 days before my temporary visa expires. I always understood it to be 30 days. Has something changed? Also, does the INM ever ask for a birth certificate for these visas? I was born in Italy and they are extremely slow in delivering (if they bother to deliver!) such documents when asked. Please let me know if you know. Many thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

INM is different depending where you go. Here they asked for nothing and had a request letter ready for me to sign. Maybe asked for Passport


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Why don't you go to your local INM office and ask them?


----------



## Lelo (Jan 20, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> Why don't you go to your local INM office and ask them?


Because my local INM is 3 hours away. I think I'll write to them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lelo said:


> Because my local INM is 3 hours away. I think I'll write to them.


Good luck in getting a written answer back. Please let us know how this works out.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I processed my permanent visa in Melaque, Jalisco in 2016. I did not need a birth certificte and I was only able to process within 30 days of the expiration date.
Hope this helps!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Me too in Melaque. Very helpful friendly people. No longer have to drive to Manzanillo


----------

